

7 Steps to Selling Vaporware - jyu
http://yubrew.blogspot.com/2008/02/7-steps-to-selling-vaporware.html

======
dpapathanasiou
Steve Blank advocates this approach in his book ([http://www.amazon.com/Four-
Steps-Epiphany-Steven-Blank/dp/09...](http://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-
Epiphany-Steven-Blank/dp/0976470705)), though he doesn't call it "vaporware".

